# Where to look to become a 309A? (Ontario; ICI; Construction & Maintenance)



## Syntax (Mar 22, 2016)

I've been intent for a long time now on becoming an electrician in the Industrial/Commercial/Institutional (ICI) sector. In Ontario, that particular license is the 309A -- Construction & Maintenance. I applied to Toronto's JAC intake in 2015 but wasn't successful. I moved to Hamilton recently and am keeping a keen eye on the ECAH here, but their last intake was 24 months ago, so even if there's a call soon, who knows how long it could take to start work.

So, while I like the idea of working union, it doesn't make much sense right now. I'm going to see if I can get sponsored by a union shop, but I think I need to cast a wider net.

The plan is to identify non-union electrical contractors in the Hamilton area that could support a 309A apprenticeship. But where do I find them? There are many dozens of companies doing commercial jobs, but they look to me like 309C (residential/rural/commercial) licenses... Where do I find the Construction & Maintenance and ICI companies?

Also, if I were to secure a 309C, how difficult would it be to transfer over into 309A at a later point? Thus far, it sure looks like it'd be easier to land a 309C than a 309A...


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

dont bother with the 309c, just stick it out and get your full 309a, go to ESA's website and look at there list of contractors, pick up that phone and start dialing!, and send your resumes if they have email addresses, also check out indeed.ca


----------



## Syntax (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks! I've actually just recently secured a probationary position with an EC, which should lead to an apprenticeship before year's end if all goes well! You just described the EXACT route I took to this role


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Syntax said:


> Thanks! I've actually just recently secured a probationary position with an EC, which should lead to an apprenticeship before year's end if all goes well! You just described the EXACT route I took to this role


Putting the rubber to the road, the old fashioned way. Best of luck with the new position.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Most ec's carry a 309a even if they only do ressi work. It's just the way everyone goes.


----------

